# What's happened to Mr Dobson?



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

He gone missing.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> He gone missing.


He's up in Jockland getting carried away watching Eagles flying above .......


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

He went north and fell off the edge.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Eaten by the annual Haggis migration ?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I bet the midges ate him all up.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I thought he had gone to see his old friend Oatey at Flamborough Head.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Narrrrrr, he did say he was having trouble getting Wi-Fi on these remote islands. But is enjoying the isolation and outdoor experience.
I wonder if penguins like his guitar?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I do hope he hasn't shuffled off, I have a pile of £99.99p cheques here waiting for signature for him.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ray is right. On the Isle of Arran but despite us both having loads of data with Vodafone the reception is awful and wifi is sporadic. Been here 8 days now. We used to be regular visitors but not been since 2016 when we were here six weeks. At some point I'll update "the tour so far thread" or whatever it's called.

Had an amazing experience these last two days. A pod of at least 30 bottlenose Dolphins appeared literally behind the van where we have parked and have been parading up and down the coast for several days and cavorting about. It caused quite a stir here and yesterday lunchtime the place we were parked was suddenly full of people and cars watching them with Hank in prime position. Then to cap it all we had an eagle circling above. 

Weather been mixed but a fair bit of sun. Today is grim.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I knew the mention of moolah would get his attention.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Seafood cheap now they can't export easily Baz?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> Seafood cheap now they can't export easily Baz?


Quite the opposite! Nothing is cheap here. Even the fancy burger van which does seafood etc the cheapest thing was twelve quid! Most of the eateries seemed busy as we drove down the west coast of the island just now but its a rotten day today. Currently parked up in a new (to us) wild spot at the south east corner of the island, Kildonan and I have managed to get online with the iboost but its still not great.

To be honest, Im not missing the internet. Apart from a bit of a worry about the handful of clients Ive kept on to support Im not that fussed although you quickly realise when you want to find something out that losing google is a bit like losing your right arm.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

So, our Barry has been rejected by the marauding haggis’s on their annual migration to Edinburgh for the festival (not the late Duke).

I wonder if anything has broken yet ?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Some people are so unkind to our young Barfy.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Touch wood the van has been perfect since we first set off to Flamborough in July. However  In a bad downpour when we first got over here I noticed a pretty bad leak in the back left overhead locker which of course is the one the sun awning is attached to. Cant say I have noticed it before so it must have been new. Anyway I bought some Clear Silicane fixer stuff and bunged up all the joints and its been fine ever since but will need a proper looking at when we get back.

Weather suddenly went from monsoon to bright sunshine around 4pm and its stunning now. Once again parked just yards from the sea.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hopefully you put the silly cone on the outside not inside.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have had 2 emails with posts from Barry, but nothing is on the forum, how come ??


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Something very strange going on here.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Our awning lifted due to the wind and the front support cracked the skin allowing watering. We did not pick it up for months and the final bill was over £5k……. I wish we had noticed it earlier….


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Penquin said:


> Our awning lifted due to the wind and the front support cracked the skin allowing watering. We did not pick it up for months and the final bill was over £5k……. I wish we had noticed it earlier….


We need an 'unlike' or a sad face for posts like these as clicking 'like' doesn't seem appropriate some times.:frown2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Hopefully you put the silly cone on the outside not inside.


No. I would have to take the bloody awning off to do that and that is above my pay grade. I am aware though that all I have probably done is divert the water somewhere else but ill just hand it over to my tame motorhome guru when I get back. Havent seen it materialising anywhere else yet though and there was enough rain here yesterday for about two hours to sink a battle ship or summat.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ok, believe it or not, but all the awnings I've had on vans are all held on by 3 or 4 self tappers, I sold one years ago, 5 minute job to take one right off, then just remove the brackets, needs two peeps though.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Ok, believe it or not, but all the awnings I've had on vans are all held on by 3 or 4 self tappers, I sold one years ago, 5 minute job to take one right off, then just remove the brackets, needs two peeps though.


LOL! you must be joking. Its not going to happen. Cant reach it for a kick off! 

It will be fine for a few weeks I am sure. There are a couple of other jobs that need doing so ill just add that one to the list and let "the man" sort it.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Could you put the silly cone around the OUTSIDE of where the awning is attached ?

No need to remove the brackets, just borrow a large rock and park the MH close beside it. Then stand on the rock to reach, or borrow a step ladder…..

In order to come IN it has to start from the OUTside first, so stopping it there will prevent the wooden frame being damaged (as ours was).


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

barryd said:


> Touch wood the van has been perfect since we first set off to Flamborough in July. However  In a bad downpour when we first got over here I noticed a pretty bad leak in the back left overhead locker which of course is the one the sun awning is attached to. Cant say I have noticed it before so it must have been new. Anyway I bought some Clear Silicane fixer stuff and bunged up all the joints and its been fine ever since but will need a proper looking at when we get back.
> 
> Weather suddenly went from monsoon to bright sunshine around 4pm and its stunning now. Once again parked just yards from the sea.


The couple of times we had bad leaks during rain I cured it by careful parking until we got home. If parked not level when the rain comes in, move through 180degs and it might cure it as the rain will take a different path from the roof. Worked with me twice! Might have to park with your arse facing the sea through:wink2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Penquin said:


> Could you put the silly cone around the OUTSIDE of where the awning is attached ?
> 
> No need to remove the brackets, just borrow a large rock and park the MH close beside it. Then stand on the rock to reach, or borrow a step ladder…..
> 
> In order to come IN it has to start from the OUTside first, so stopping it there will prevent the *wooden frame being damaged (as ours was).*


Who had the silly idea of putting wooden frames in a structure built with joints subject to vibrations and twisting on a road?

Oh, maybe it was caravan builders, who then had the idea of putting their caravans on the back of vans and trucks.

Thank goodness for MH builders who went back to the drawing board, started with a blank piece of paper and came up with the aluminium bonded sandwich structure.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I dont want one of those paper ones.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The gouge in my roof was water tight for nearly a year with that sticky silver stuff and would have been fine for another year probably if it wasn’t mended then.
I may have it wrong, as I often do, but your awning isn’t out all the time if your wandering around so when it’s in get that light little person on your shoulders to tape it up, or squirt some silly cone in. Should be fun so video it. :grin2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Who had the silly idea of putting wooden frames in a structure built with joints subject to vibrations and twisting on a road?
> 
> Oh, maybe it was caravan builders, who then had the idea of putting their caravans on the back of vans and trucks.
> 
> ...


The wood frame that you deride is around the entrance door. AFAIK that is found in ALL MH.

It gives the screws for the hinges and lock something to hold in rather than aluminium bonded board which is how MH are lined.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bailey had the right idea I think, but not sure if it's properly sorted yet.

But as Geoff said, putting a caravan on 4 wheels is not a bright idea, different forces are involved.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Penquin said:


> The wood frame that you deride is around the entrance door. AFAIK that is found in ALL MH.
> 
> It gives the screws for the hinges and lock something to hold in rather than *aluminium bonded board which is how MH are lined.*


I think the discussion on leaks and timber rotting was more than just a door frame.

On our N&B the bonded aluminium sandwich is structural, with no other support. I am not sure if we have a timber door-frame, if so not visible.

But then a Swift and a N&B may never meet.>:laugh:

Geoff


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> I think the discussion on leaks and timber rotting was more than just a door frame.
> 
> On our N&B the bonded aluminium sandwich is structural, with no other support. I am not sure if we have a timber door-frame, if so not visible.
> 
> ...


Geoff is right monocoque MHs do not need such frames or any timber strengthening As well as the N&B, S class Hymers and LeVoyageurs fall into that category.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I had occasion to go under our first MoHo to look at the wiring, I very nearly needed a new nappy when I saw that the whole back corners were soaked and rotten, we part exchanged it a few days later, shame it was with a rogue dealer who ripped us off too.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Glandwr said:


> Geoff is right monocoque MHs do not need such frames or any timber strengthening As well as the N&B, S class Hymers and LeVoyageurs fall into that category.


You forgot Carthago :smile2:.

.


----------

